
Boeing papers show employees slid 737 Max problems past FAA - chmaynard
https://apnews.com/64aa056dc30313ad8785b5b9e226ddc3
======
chmaynard
As more information about Boeing leaks out, the 737 Max story keeps getting
worse.

For example:

In one email message from 2015, an employee who apparently is a test pilot
wrote that he crashed the first few times he flew the Max in simulator
testing. “You get decent at it after 3-4 tries, but the first few are ugly,”
the employee wrote.

